# Luigi Mastrangelo - Luigi D'Arcangelo Shirtless Photoshoot 2009 x112 [430 Mb]



## Tokko (27 März 2009)

Luigi Mastrangelo is Player of the National Italian Volleyballteam.​



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## swano86 (10 Aug. 2012)

Wow! Nice Shoot! But some pics are gone! Can you Repost them? 
Thanks!!!!!!


----------

